# Denim I x57



## Adamsberg (20 Feb. 2012)

Das Beste, was man aus einem Stück Denim machen kann, ist ein Minirock.


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Feb. 2012)

Echt super die Bilder von den Süßen Frauen.


----------



## megane (16 März 2012)

mehr davon :thx: :thumbup:


----------

